# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی درباره تغیر رشته به تجربی با شرایط خاص

## mamad__1997

سلام دوستان من کاردانی برق صنعتی دارم و امسال تو کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی روزانه رشت قبول شدم. ولی با مشورت یه سری چیزا قرار شده دیگه برق رو ادامه ندم و تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. سهمیه جانبازی ۳۰ درصد هم دارم و واسه کاردانی به کارشناسیم ازش استفاده کردم. البته هدف من از کنکور تجربی قبولی تو دانشگاه ازاده و یکی از رشته های پرستاری. اتاق عمل یا هوشبری و از قبیل این رشته هاست. الان شرایط من اینه و تو این راه چن تا سوال دارم:۱- دانشگاه روزانه که قبول شدم باعث میشه فقط تو کنکور فنی سال بعد محروم بشم یا کنکور سراسری هم محرومم؟ ۲- همونطور که گفتم هدفم برا دانشگاه ازاده. مثلا بخام پرستاری قبول بشم حدودا چه رتبه ای بین سهمیه باید بیارم و معادلش تو سهمیه های عادی(ینی بدون سهمیه) باید چند باشه؟۳- و از همه مهمتر برای کنکور تجربی تصمیم گرفتم که درسای زیست. شیمی فقط سال دومش. عربی. انگلیسی.دینی. ادبیات رو بخونم و بغیر کتاب ها نمیدونم از چه منابع دیگه ای استفاده کنم مثلا کتابای اموزشی یا dvd اموزشی؟ ۴- و سوال اخرم اینه بخام از dvd های اموزشی بگیرم یکی از فامیل که رتبش تو کنکور چن سال پیش خوب بود بهم گفت که از dvd های اقای دادگستری برای زیست استفاده کنم چون هم خط ب خط درس میده هم تا حدودی ابتدایی که واسه من که تا حالا زیستو نخوندم خوبه. خاستم نظر شمارم بدونم. و در اخرم از هرکی که راهنماییم میکنه تشکر میکنم. چون واقعا خیلی ضروری به جواب این سوالا احتیاج دارم. و مشاوری هم نمیشناسم که مراجعه کنم.ممنون

----------


## mamad__1997

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنهواقعا ضروریه

----------


## mamad__1997

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه😓😓😓😓واقعا ضروریه

----------


## ata.beheshti

این روز ها همه تجربی هستند شما چطور ：)

انشالله موفق میشی دوست عزیزم

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> سلام دوستان من کاردانی برق صنعتی دارم و امسال تو کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی روزانه رشت قبول شدم. ولی با مشورت یه سری چیزا قرار شده دیگه برق رو ادامه ندم و تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. سهمیه جانبازی ۳۰ درصد هم دارم و واسه کاردانی به کارشناسیم ازش استفاده کردم. البته هدف من از کنکور تجربی قبولی تو دانشگاه ازاده و یکی از رشته های پرستاری. اتاق عمل یا هوشبری و از قبیل این رشته هاست. الان شرایط من اینه و تو این راه چن تا سوال دارم:۱- دانشگاه روزانه که قبول شدم باعث میشه فقط تو کنکور فنی سال بعد محروم بشم یا کنکور سراسری هم محرومم؟ ۲- همونطور که گفتم هدفم برا دانشگاه ازاده. مثلا بخام پرستاری قبول بشم حدودا چه رتبه ای بین سهمیه باید بیارم و معادلش تو سهمیه های عادی(ینی بدون سهمیه) باید چند باشه؟۳- و از همه مهمتر برای کنکور تجربی تصمیم گرفتم که درسای زیست. شیمی فقط سال دومش. عربی. انگلیسی.دینی. ادبیات رو بخونم و بغیر کتاب ها نمیدونم از چه منابع دیگه ای استفاده کنم مثلا کتابای اموزشی یا dvd اموزشی؟ ۴- و سوال اخرم اینه بخام از dvd های اموزشی بگیرم یکی از فامیل که رتبش تو کنکور چن سال پیش خوب بود بهم گفت که از dvd های اقای دادگستری برای زیست استفاده کنم چون هم خط ب خط درس میده هم تا حدودی ابتدایی که واسه من که تا حالا زیستو نخوندم خوبه. خاستم نظر شمارم بدونم. و در اخرم از هرکی که راهنماییم میکنه تشکر میکنم. چون واقعا خیلی ضروری به جواب این سوالا احتیاج دارم. و مشاوری هم نمیشناسم که مراجعه کنم.ممنون


من 95 کنکور ریاضی دادم و میخوام واستم واس 96 کنکور تجربی بدم ... والا من فقط ی زیست باید بخونم ولی تو ...

سهمیه هم ندارم و شدم 2000 

تلاش چیز خوبیه بشین بخون و تلاش کن انشالله از این چزیرایی که نوشتی بهتر شی ...

----------


## Behnam10

> من 95 کنکور ریاضی دادم و میخوام واستم واس 96 کنکور تجربی بدم ... والا من فقط ی زیست باید بخونم ولی تو ...
> 
> سهمیه هم ندارم و شدم 2000 
> 
> تلاش چیز خوبیه بشین بخون و تلاش کن انشالله از این چزیرایی که نوشتی بهتر شی ...


*داش شما توی ریاضی که رقابت min حالت هست شدی 2000 . بعد میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی؟؟!!
خدایی خیلی کارت سخته .
امسال مورد داشتیم با درصد 60 در عمومی (البته زبان90) و تخصصی  میانگین50 پشت کنکور مونده . 
بعد شما یه جوری میگی فقط زیست که انگار میخوای چه میدونم تاریخ -جغرافیا بخونی .
ماهایی که 3-4 ساله زیست رو داریم به قولی خرمیزنیم،  هنوزم یه تست استخون دار میبینیم جا میزنیم . شما ها دیگه باید خیلی خدایی تلاش کنید تا بتونید رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شید .
این رتبه ی 1 تجربی رو نبینید که تونست اینطوری موفق بشه . این پسر به معنی واقعی نابغه بوده .
خیلی از ریاضی ها این بنده خدا رو دیدن و دنبال رشته ی تجربی اومدن .
از ما گفتن بود....
اما اگه تلاش کنید ایشالله که قبولید چون الان دیگه هر کی با مامان باباش قهر میکنه ، کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنه و نصفی بیشتر(بالای 3000000نفر)همه سیاه لشکرن .* :Yahoo (76):

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> *داش شما توی ریاضی که رقابت min حالت هست شدی 2000 . بعد میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی؟؟!!
> خدایی خیلی کارت سخته .
> امسال مورد داشتیم با درصد 60 در عمومی (البته زبان90) و تخصصی  میانگین50 پشت کنکور مونده . 
> بعد شما یه جوری میگی فقط زیست که انگار میخوای چه میدونم تاریخ -جغرافیا بخونی .
> ماهایی که 3-4 ساله زیست رو داریم به قولی خرمیزنیم،  هنوزم یه تست استخون دار میبینیم جا میزنیم . شما ها دیگه باید خیلی خدایی تلاش کنید تا بتونید رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شید .
> این رتبه ی 1 تجربی رو نبینید که تونست اینطوری موفق بشه . این پسر به معنی واقعی نابغه بوده .
> خیلی از ریاضی ها این بنده خدا رو دیدن و دنبال رشته ی تجربی اومدن .
> از ما گفتن بود....
> اما اگه تلاش کنید ایشالله که قبولید چون الان دیگه هر کی با مامان باباش قهر میکنه ، کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنه و نصفی بیشتر(بالای 3000000نفر)همه سیاه لشکرن .*


به نظر من بیشتر از 300 هزار سیهای لشکرن. کلا واس کنکور 20000 میخونن که بازم فقط 10000 تا واقعا کنکوری میخونن و امیدی هست بهشون 
من درصدام ایناس ادب 52 عربی 78 دینی 77 زبان 70 ریاضی 40 فیزیک 60 شیممی 22 امسال واس شیمی برنامه خاصی دارم که بکشونمش بالا 
زیست هم تلاشمو میکنم 
اینم مد نظرتون باشه که کنکور 94 کسی بوده که با زیست 4 درصد، زیر 1000 کشوری شده

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> *داش شما توی ریاضی که رقابت min حالت هست شدی 2000 . بعد میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی؟؟!!
> خدایی خیلی کارت سخته .
> امسال مورد داشتیم با درصد 60 در عمومی (البته زبان90) و تخصصی  میانگین50 پشت کنکور مونده . 
> بعد شما یه جوری میگی فقط زیست که انگار میخوای چه میدونم تاریخ -جغرافیا بخونی .
> ماهایی که 3-4 ساله زیست رو داریم به قولی خرمیزنیم،  هنوزم یه تست استخون دار میبینیم جا میزنیم . شما ها دیگه باید خیلی خدایی تلاش کنید تا بتونید رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شید .
> این رتبه ی 1 تجربی رو نبینید که تونست اینطوری موفق بشه . این پسر به معنی واقعی نابغه بوده .
> خیلی از ریاضی ها این بنده خدا رو دیدن و دنبال رشته ی تجربی اومدن .
> از ما گفتن بود....
> اما اگه تلاش کنید ایشالله که قبولید چون الان دیگه هر کی با مامان باباش قهر میکنه ، کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنه و نصفی بیشتر(بالای 3000000نفر)همه سیاه لشکرن .*


طرف با این درصدا شده 2000 کشور 680 منطث=ق 3 تقریبا 1200 منطقه یک میشه
دبیات 84 عربی 100 دینی 73 زبان 100 زمین 8 ریاضی 36 زیست 53 فیزیک 41 شیمی   47

زیست در حدی نیستم بگم 50 درصد زدن چقد سخته ولی ریاضی فیزیک خیلی از این بابا بیشتر میتونم بزنم ...

در کل رقابت بسیار شدیده ولی اگه سر جلسه خودتو مدیریت کنی میتونی یک ربته خوبی کسب کنی ...

مهم تلاشه تلاش واس هدف مقدسه ...

----------


## Alireza MBD

> به نظر من بیشتر از 300 هزار سیهای لشکرن. کلا واس کنکور 20000 میخونن که بازم فقط 10000 تا واقعا کنکوری میخونن و امیدی هست بهشون 
> من درصدام ایناس ادب 52 عربی 78 دینی 77 زبان 70 ریاضی 40 فیزیک 60 شیممی 22 امسال واس شیمی برنامه خاصی دارم که بکشونمش بالا 
> زیست هم تلاشمو میکنم 
> اینم مد نظرتون باشه که کنکور 94 کسی بوده که با زیست 4 درصد، زیر 1000 کشوری شده


باید به رتبه ی زیر گروه یک نگاه کنسد که بالاست.من تو کارنامه ی سروش مویینی دیدم

----------


## mamad__1997

اقایون لطف کنین بین نظرات محترمتون یکم به سوالای منم توجه کنین .بخدا ضروریه

----------


## mamad__1997

اقایون لطف کنین بین نظرات محترمتون یکم به سوالای منم توجه کنین .بخدا ضروریهمهمترین سوال من الان اینه که کنکور فنی کاردانی به کارشناسی روزانه قبول شدم الان میخام بدونم میتونم تو کنکور سراسری برا ازاد بخونم یا نه؟ الان روزی یه چیز بم میگن. بعضیا میگن که محرومم .بعضیا میگن چون برا ازاد میخونی محروم نیستی. بعضیا میگن فقط برا فنی محرومی و سراسری مشکلی نداری خاهشا هرکی نمیدونه و شماره یه مشاور خوب بلده بگه ممنون

----------


## mrmm1376

> اقایون لطف کنین بین نظرات محترمتون یکم به سوالای منم توجه کنین .بخدا ضروریهمهمترین سوال من الان اینه که کنکور فنی کاردانی به کارشناسی روزانه قبول شدم الان میخام بدونم میتونم تو کنکور سراسری برا ازاد بخونم یا نه؟ الان روزی یه چیز بم میگن. بعضیا میگن که محرومم .بعضیا میگن چون برا ازاد میخونی محروم نیستی. بعضیا میگن فقط برا فنی محرومی و سراسری مشکلی نداری خاهشا هرکی نمیدونه و شماره یه مشاور خوب بلده بگه ممنون


کلا شما یه بار سهمیه دانشگاه دولتی دارین ولی واسه دانشگاه ازاد هر چقدر بخوایید میتونید ثبت نام کنید واسه این چیزایی که شما می خواید به رتبه حدود 20000 تا 25000 نیازه که با عمومی حدود 40 و اختصاصی حدود 20 به راحتی میشه بهش رسید ولی توجه کنید که برنامه تون رو واسه درصدای خیلی بالاتر بچینید که بشید این چون کنکوذ اصلا فابل پیش بینی نیست . 
امیدوارم موفق باشید .

----------


## mrmm1376

برای ازاد محروم نمیشید عزیز جان ولی برای دولتی محروم هستید . یعنی شما بعد کنکور نمیتونید انتخاب رشته دانشگاه دولتی انجام بدید

----------


## mamad__1997

بابت راهنمایی هاتون ممنون. ولی میشه بگین بین سهمیه ها باید حدودا چه رتبه ای بیارم واسه پرستاری و هوشبری و ازین رشته ها. بعد من فقط میخام درسای عمومی رو با زیست و کامل و شیمی رو فقط سال دوم و فیزیکم فقط مبحث آینه هارو بخونم. اگه کافیه لطفا چن تا منبع خوب بغیر کتاب واسه اینا بم معرفی کنین.

----------


## mamad__1997

یکی راهنمایی کنه لطفا

----------

